# left it out in the rain



## Eddy P (Nov 19, 2014)

I started my Honda HS828 the other day, and it left a puddle on my driveway after I shut it off, I saw it was coming out of the breather tube...a couple guys said it might be an overfill of oil, but when I opened the oil plugs last nite (there's on one each side) tons of water gushed out mixed with oil!! I really didn't think any water would get INSIDE the **** thing when I left it out in the rain last week, it's a fricken snowblower for cristo's sake!! What's my next step is someone doesn't mind giving advice to a STUNARD! I figured I'd get as much fluids out as possible, and put NEW oil in?? Sound about right? Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to suck that thing dry. then add new oil. run it dump it and do it till there is no water left. otherwise you could tear it all down. but that might be overkill. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure it was water and not gas? Anyway, check the fuel as well and hopefully that isn't full of water.

Drain the oil and get as much out as you can. Refill the oil and run the machine for a while to let the oil heat up and wash out any more water in there and try and burn out some of the condensation. Then change the oil again.

Hopefully the hydrostatic system is sealed. Most likely the rain blew in through the muffler or maybe the carb. Once in the cylinder it will seep past the piston and rings and make its way to the oil.

The gas cap has a vent in it so if you had a puddle sitting on top of the tank that might get into the gas.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 to Shryp's answer.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

+2 on that.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Eddy P said:


> I started my Honda HS828 the other day, and it left a puddle on my driveway after I shut it off, I saw it was coming out of the breather tube...a couple guys said it might be an overfill of oil, but when I opened the oil plugs last nite (there's on one each side) tons of water gushed out mixed with oil!! I really didn't think any water would get INSIDE the **** thing when I left it out in the rain last week, it's a fricken snowblower for cristo's sake!! What's my next step is someone doesn't mind giving advice to a STUNARD! I figured I'd get as much fluids out as possible, and put NEW oil in?? Sound about right? Thanks!


I have 10 vintage snowblower machines sitting outside now, plus a 16HP tractor. the tractor has sat outside for over 10 years. they all run with a few pulls or maybe a shot of ether if they sit for months. I start it the tractor after a storm with 2 feet of snow on it, and icicles hanging from the carb, and let the heat of motor melt it off. it's been sleeted on for 6 hours then frozen solid and still starts. (but it does have a Nova II ignition)

there should be no water in your engine like that. it's getting in there somehow

change the oil, then run the engine and let it get good and hot, you don't have to keep flushing it- if it gets hot the water will boil i.e. evaporate off and out of the crankcase via the vents


----------



## Eddy P (Nov 19, 2014)

No...I don't know if it's water or gas...to be honestly even more dumb...I run it almost dry at the end of the season so as not to leave gas in it, they don't make gas like they use to so I didn't think it was a good idea to leave it...but how would gas get in the oil tank? any way, it's drained out...we'll see what happens! Thanks!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

You get gas in the oil when an engine floods.

As far as water in the oil, if you leave a snowblower sit over the summer and drain the oil without starting it you'll usually get a cup of water come out before the oil. This is from condensation forming inside the block for heating and cooling.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the float, needle or seat are messed up the carb won't turn off the flow of gas into it. This gas ends up going through the carb, then running out the choke or into the intake and down to the piston. Then it seeps past the rings and fills the oil sump with gas. A good reason to use the fuel shut off on your equipment.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you drained it you could have tried smelling it to see if it smelled like gas. Water and oil will separate while gas will try to mix and will thin out the oil. If you've already drained it the water will usually come out first and be very noticeable. Just a couple ways to try and tell the difference.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Water will turn the oil white and milky too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's run it sure will  Looks like the filling of a Milky Way bar.


----------

